# Lawn Edger



## alderman (Aug 6, 2016)

I've never used a lawn edger but found one this week on Craigslist. 
Of course it's a Shindawa so I couldn't resist, especially at a very good price. 
I tried it out this morning and I think I'm going to like it. 
A lot better result than what I've gotten with my trimmers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)

Which one did you get? I have the LE231 and LE254 Hybrid. They are great machines - they just keep on going.


----------

